
Cash: an intro - dc2
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/forget-cygwin-cash-brings-best-linux-windows/
======
herbst
> re-implementing existing Linux utilities using the latest generation of
> JavaScript, called EcmaScript 6.

> The Best Of Linux To Windows

No.

Edit:// Wouldnt this start a new node instance for every command i do? So if i
pipe a few commands together i end up starting multiple Node instances? How
should that be faster than native tools?

Also is it really written from Scratch? Why is it not compiled to JS?

